# Free Brittany



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a neutered male that will be eight in September. I need to re-home him due to some changes in circumstance. He was attacked by another dog and has severe anxiety with other dogs. Needs to go to an active home where he will be the only dog. If you are interested please PM me.


----------

